# What's the deal with ghost shrimp?



## RedResilience (Jan 16, 2014)

I have a few questions about ghost shrimp. If anyone can help me out I'd really appreciate it! 

Ok, so here is what has happened so far. I had started by moving my betta from a 1 gallon tank to a 10 gallon. He would eat the shrimp, so I thought, "I'll keep two shrimp in his old tank!" I work at PetSmart and grabbed two the day they were shipped into the store. I acclimated them by floating the bag for thirty minutes and then put them in the fresh tank. The next morning one was already dead. The other followed suit later that day...

So, I thought it would be smart to divide Snap's tank in half and put shrimp on one side. I purchased four more, but one didn't even make it through the drive home... I placed the other three in the tank after acclimating them and they seemed fine. Today I went to check on them/move the tank to a new location and noticed one was gone. I know they like to hide so I figured he was in a place where I couldn't see him. When I moved the tank it messed up the decorations and I decided to rearrange them all... When I took the plants and log out (making sure there were no shrimp on it) I could only see two. I immediately checked the filter, but there was no shrimp in it. The intake was covered with sponge anyway... I then checked the floor, counter top, everywhere, thinking he got out. I had to leave the hood off that night because it wouldn't fit with the new divider... I didn't see a dead shrimp anywhere, though. I am guessing my betta ate him, because there are tiny gaps between the divider and the shrimp was very small... Snap has eaten two snails before and I think he may have eaten the shrimp, but I will check my floors again to make sure. 

What do you think happened to them? I know that they become stressed from a fresh shipment (I scooped 20 out at PetSmart the day after the arrived), was that the problem? What do you think happened to my missing shrimp, and what can I do to keep my shrimp safe? One is large but the other can fit though the gap...

I guess I'm worried that I killed them. The tank isn't fully cycled yet, but I did research before getting them and had heard they do well in small tanks without a filter/cycle before (which they aren't in anymore). I did learn that they like aeration and bought an air pump today, and that some actually need brackish water. Is that true? Did I do anything wrong? 

I just feel so bad for them... I thought they were captive bred but I don't think they are. I don't want to buy imported shrimp, it's like buying hermit crabs. :/ My dad says that "they were only 30 cents" but I don't measure a life by how much it cost to get it... If these don't make it I'm not getting anymore. I just want to make sure I'm doing everything I can for them. I probably made some mistakes but I want to correct them...


----------



## Plakattyphoon1234 (Apr 6, 2014)

Check your local stores's tank that contains the shrimp, if EVEN one of them is dead, dont buy any untill they are gone. I went to my local petsmart and the adfs were eating the dead shrimp. And do you still have the bodies? Check them for bite marks. GOOD LUCkk with your new shrimps


----------



## RedResilience (Jan 16, 2014)

What do you mean? I know there were a bunch of dead ones every day because I had to work/was there buying things pretty much every day since the shipment came in on Friday. But we remove all of the dead ones in the morning...

I have the bodies of the ones that were in the small tank by themselves and the one that died in the bag, but not the missing one. There isn't a trace of him anywhere... 

Thanks. :3


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Its actually pretty ccoman for a few shrimp to die when you bring them home so its suggested that you buy a few more then you want just in case. 
That might be your problum.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Sabina88 said:


> Its actually pretty ccoman for a few shrimp to die when you bring them home so its suggested that you buy a few more then you want just in case.
> That might be your problum.



Yup. What happens at petsmart (scooping 20 out) happens at home too - it's just on a smaller scale.


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

I got three ghost shrimp a few days ago. I put them in my 3 gallon with my betta. All of them were big, healthy and active when I got them. Within 12 hours, one had jumped out and another suddenly died. The third one seems to be staying alive. I'm not sure why two died. The tank is heated, cycled and planted, so it should be fine for them. I don't know what happened to them. Apparently, they're pretty hit and miss. They die more than the expensive, delicate reef shrimp I used to have. :-(


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

Are they bred anything like the feeder goldfish? That could explain the at home mortality rate.

I bought 7 and only have 1 left though bodies were never found :X


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Did you check your parameters? A cycled tank doesn't = the right parameters.

And Kithy is right: Like feeder goldfish, they have a high mortality rate. They aren't well cared for before they even arrive at the store because they're not high $$.

I read on several shrimp fact sheet that often the first indication of iffy water parameters is a shrimp's desire to escape. Shrimp need a mature (not just cycled) tank to thrive. 

To the OP: Even though I keep several shrimp species (Vampire, Bamboo, Red Cherry, Blue Velvet, Amanos and Malawa), I gave up on Ghosties. It's probably not anything you're doing.


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

Parameters were good for mine...ammonia/nitrites 0, nitrates <10, pH 7.5, 75 F. Tank isn't extremely mature, but it's not brand-new, either. I figure the betta probably chased the shrimp who escaped, and he jumped out...or he tried to jump in the filter, for whatever reason. 

It's a shame that the stores don't take better care of them. I love little shrimp. They're so fascinating to watch.


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

When you did your acclimatizing. I know you said you floated the bag for 30 mins, but did you add any tank water into the bag acclimatizing them gradually to your actual tank water?


----------

